# The IM Competition Cheat Confession Thread



## ponyboy (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey folks,

I think sometimes we all take our diets a little too seriously, especially for those of us who aren't getting on a stage anytime soon.  Therefore I would like to have a thread devoted to the occasional time we eat or drink something that would normally be EVIL and WRONG.  If we get it out of our systems then we might all feel better.  

Feel free to post your cheats in here and get it out of your system.  

I'll begin:  

Saturday night I had FIVE GLASSES OF WINE.  It was an excellent Australian white wine.  Got a little tipsy...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice thread Pony  I have a lot to post in here from the past week 

Saturday night: 
birth day cake and plenty of glasses of wine

the rest is history


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2003)

for the last three weeks, I partied!  

But the party ends Tomorrow with my new trainer!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll jump on board with the Saturday night slips.

2 glasses of wine.  1/2 Rice Krispie treat.  

(after the wine the rice krispie treat seemed less bad for me.  lol)


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 20, 2003)

I didn't get in on the online comp. wanted to , just missed the deadline,
But I do want to confess that last week I drank way to often,
and didn't train enough. As of today I'm back to regular training 
I'm going this afternoon and joining the gym at the old folks home ( the only one around) and will start working out 3-5 times a week depending on business.
Thanks for allowing me to get this out in the open.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 21, 2003)

i had 1 cookie last night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2003)

What the hell guys? This is supposed to be about cheats, you all are making me feel bad now. A cookie here, a scone there. Last Saturday I have a large Pizza hut pizza, a hot dog and 2 beers.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 21, 2003)

Would it make you feel any better if I told you about the entire pint of Ben and Jerrys that I ate two Sundays ago?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2003)

Two sundays ago- No. Two Sundays in a row- yes!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 21, 2003)

How about a Saturday and a Sunday!!  Can I go hide behind a rock now? That was then and this is now though, I'm in a much better place.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2003)

Your starting to make me feel a little bit better Hikerchick, keep going.

But seriously, should I not have a cheat meal like that once a week. Every other meal of the week is very strict, but on Saturday night I eat what I want and how much I want. Is that detrimental?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

well i am queen of confessions.

sat night: chinese food at 11pm with girl friend
sun breakfast: chinese food
sun lunch while driving around doing arrands: ben and jerrys 
sun dinner: McD's
sun dinner #2: well it was healthy except for 4 mini empire cookies 

you feel better Rock?


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your starting to make me feel a little bit better Hikerchick, keep going.
> 
> But seriously, should I not have a cheat meal like that once a week. Every other meal of the week is very strict, but on Saturday night I eat what I want and how much I want. Is that detrimental?



I think that if looking forward to that cheat meal keeps you eating clean all week then you should definitely keep it and not feel an ounce of remorse. Besides, haven't there been a ton of studies done that a cheat actually benefits your metabolism - shakes it up a bit?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i am queen of confessions.
> 
> sat night: chinese food at 11pm with girl friend
> ...


Much better J'bo! Thank you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I think that if looking forward to that cheat meal keeps you eating clean all week then you should definitely keep it and not feel an ounce of remorse. Besides, haven't there been a ton of studies done that a cheat actually benefits your metabolism - shakes it up a bit?



That's what I was figuring Hikerchick, I was always told it like reboots the metabolism. I'm just wondering though if I'm rebooting it or crashing it with what I eat on Sat night.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 22, 2003)

i would like to think that it resets your metabolism and it does work for me.
however i not found any evidence that it indeed does reset the metabolism.
physcologically i think it resets your week from dieting so strictly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks J'Bo! You know, you left me hanging in my journal a few days back.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What the hell guys? This is supposed to be about cheats, you all are making me feel bad now. A cookie here, a scone there. Last Saturday I have a large Pizza hut pizza, a hot dog and 2 beers.





If it's any consolation.  I had Chinese yesterday.  I haven't been able to diet right since getting sick.  Last week I took myself off Biaxin XL and it's giving me BAD stomach problems.   So, for the last two weeks.  I've eaten the norm.  Pizza, Pasta, mashed potato, chips, oh and Saturday I had a shake........Next week though....depending on my stomach and the way I'm feeling, I will get right on my diet train and there will be NO CHEATING Monday thru Sat.............!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

Babsiegirl-- I always have that problem after being sick also!!! I know where your coming from girl!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok you are all going to laugh but my idea of a cheat last weekend was some atkin's candy, well they were peanut butter cups and caramel nut chew, like 100cals apiece and like 6g CHO all together.  And that was because I was going through that time of the month and needed some chocolate.  So there that is my cheat.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsiegirl-- I always have that problem after being sick also!!! I know where your coming from girl!!




I know.  I feel so guilty and fat.  Then I get all pissy. 

I haven't been to the gym at all this week.     Stomach just hurts.  Feels like it's in knots.  I think today I'm going to get some tums.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh I hope you feel better Babsie


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

you had a yummy cheat SS!!!  I have tried those--they are good!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok you are all going to laugh but my idea of a cheat last weekend was some atkin's candy, well they were peanut butter cups and caramel nut chew, like 100cals apiece and like 6g CHO all together.  And that was because I was going through that time of the month and needed some chocolate.  So there that is my cheat.



actually shorty, those sound really good!  where'd you get them? Do they taste like real peanut butter cups?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh I hope you feel better Babsie




I'm starting to feel better.  Just the stomach upset and, I'm sure it's not good that I'm throwing junk in there.  I haven't even taken supplements....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......I'm crashing.  I can feel the fat rushing to my cheeks...both butt and face 

I'm guessing I should be better by next week.  If not, I'm going to strangle myself, toss my hands in the air and milk the cow.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 22, 2003)

Hiker-  safeway and freddy;s both carry them, look in the health food/organic section    They are way good and taste just as good as the real.

Babs-  That is good to hear I know about the tummy troubles, mine get like that too.  But you are a trooper and good luck hun


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 22, 2003)

damn i feel great when i cheat now  and dont care about the extra weight until i put some clothes on 

daily cheat: 2 fudge cookies (damn thats good....mini cheats  )


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 23, 2003)

i will confess this now, but i'm going to AppleBee's saturday for a big steak and a Brewtus!!!! my training partner will be coming home for a visit this weekend!!!!!he is pictured in my gallery, the guy with the glasses


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 23, 2003)

I had three drinks last night consoling a friend who got brutally shot down by a girl he was hitting on at a restaurant.   

Get this:  He went to ask her out and said, "when can I meet you for a drink?"  

Her response:  "Never."  

OUCH


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

What the hell is a brewtus?

Also,  how is steak classified as cheating?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> What the hell is a brewtus?
> 
> Also,  how is steak classified as cheating?


the steak isnt cheating its the BREW that is cheating
 its a very tall, chilled fine tasting beverage called Coors light.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

I cannot drink beer.  I can drink Liquar though and do shots.  After about 2 shots...then, I can drink beer.  Just don't like the taste.

I like wine too.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I cannot drink beer.  I can drink Liquar though and do shots.  After about 2 shots...then, I can drink beer.  Just don't like the taste.
> 
> I like wine too.


well, as hard as it was, i had one beer with my best friend, but the porterhouse was delish. couldve ate 2 of the darn things!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2003)

Had a large pizza hut pizza with Pepporini, sausage, bacon, ground beef, olives and mushrooms. Now is bedtime. I have a question however- Since the pizza contains such little fat, should I supplement this meal with some extra fat of some kind?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I have a question however- Since the pizza contains such little fat, should I supplement this meal with some extra fat of some kind?



 I'm so going to make you show your abs now  Cause I can't have pizza and I'm jealous. Justin had pizza yesterday too and he sucks as well  So I better have better abs than the two of you or I have to


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm so going to make you show your abs now  Cause I can't have pizza and I'm jealous. Justin had pizza yesterday too and he sucks as well  So I better have better abs than the two of you or I have to


Jen, I've seen your before pics and your before pics are much better than my after pics will be!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2003)

sometimes i add a few (4) black olives to my tuna.  the fat grams work for my daily plan and the meal plan.  well ummm.... saturday i ate the entire can of olives.  not most of the can - ALL of the can.

   that's a lot of fat and a lot of calories.  i didn't want to look and see how many after the fact.   i just know it was a shitload.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> sometimes i add a few (4) black olives to my tuna.  the fat grams work for my daily plan and the meal plan.  well ummm.... saturday i ate the entire can of olives.  not most of the can - ALL of the can.
> 
> that's a lot of fat and a lot of calories.  i didn't want to look and see how many after the fact.   i just know it was a shitload.





> sometimes i add a few (4) black olives to my tuna. the fat grams work for my daily plan and the meal plan. well ummm.... saturday i ate the entire can of olives. not most of the can - ALL of the can.


 that sounds  good


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2003)

it was very good and very bad.  

i'm entering denial now.  thinking that maybe i can buy another can and use them responsibly this time.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> i'm entering denial now.  thinking that maybe i can buy another can and use them responsibly this time.



 oh, I've soooo been there lately.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 29, 2003)

OMG...here comes the worst time of the year for cheating..

HALLOWEEN CANDY  

My roommate comes home today with four bags of the stuff...one of which are my favourites (and he knows that).  Bastard.  

I'm going to be standing at the door Friday night giving it away in handfuls just to get it out of the house.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 29, 2003)

I like this thread ...

I have a weakness for red wine...

I had several glasses this past weekend.. probably one each night, Friday,Saturday and Sunday...  Last night I had one too.

I don't know if this counts but I have been eating protein bars... low carb BUT... I feel guilty anyway.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 29, 2003)

Low-carb bars are full of sugar alcohols. Glycerine is evil too.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2003)

I just did it good!

6 Double Chocolate Chip cookies from Tim Hortons

But they were damn good


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 
> 6 Double Chocolate Chip cookies from Tim Hortons


I LOVE TIMMYS!!!!! Haven't had anything from their in a long time. Check out the nutritional value on their website. I couldnt believe the cals / fat in their donuts, its crazy! My favs are the french vanillas (the cappichinos.) Its like drinking sugar water....ummmmm I used to drink 1 a day a long time ago, not anymore.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I LOVE TIMMYS!!!!! Haven't had anything from their in a long time. Check out the nutritional value on their website. I couldnt believe the cals / fat in their donuts, its crazy! My favs are the french vanillas (the cappichinos.) Its like drinking sugar water....ummmmm I used to drink 1 a day a long time ago, not anymore.




I am not a big Timmy's fan, I don't drink coffee or tea. 

But Cookies I could eat them anytime, anyplace I really got to control myself with them.  When I was a kid, my mom would make 12 dozen cookies and they would be gone in 3 days, that was when I could eat what I want and not gain an ounce.  Damn I miss those days.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

I confess... I just ate one of those mini hershey dark special bars


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I just did it good!
> 
> 6 Double Chocolate Chip cookies from Tim Hortons
> ...


 If I could only SUPERSIZE this face...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your starting to make me feel a little bit better Hikerchick, keep going.
> 
> But seriously, should I not have a cheat meal like that once a week. Every other meal of the week is very strict, but on Saturday night I eat what I want and how much I want. Is that detrimental?


Rock have your weekly cheat meal that is fine.  It doesn't reset your metabolism but it raises Leptin, keeps your body out of starvation mode, keeps sanity from dieting and gives you a mini goal.  More or less like a refeed (although refeeds are usually cleaner).  It takes a few weeks to _reset_ your metabolism but that is not what your going for anyway


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh my god...head hurts...pounding....

Talk about a cheat...how about ten beers and quite a whack of rye and cokes too...yikes...got a phone numebr but don't remember what she looks like...friend I was out with has vanished...whoops...still drunk at 8am...whee... 

Come fly...let's fly let's fly away...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Rock have your weekly cheat meal that is fine.  It doesn't reset your metabolism but it raises Leptin, keeps your body out of starvation mode, keeps sanity from dieting and gives you a mini goal.  More or less like a refeed (although refeeds are usually cleaner).  It takes a few weeks to _reset_ your metabolism but that is not what your going for anyway


Thanks for the clarification Jodi! If you insist, then I guess I'll have to suck it up and keep a cheat meal once a week!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been on a business trip so I cheated all of last week,  usually coffee for breakfast, pizza or sandwiches for lunch and then dinner was usually at some place with a fancy name and small portions, but man that food was tasty, all charged on the company card.  I wasn't traveling alone so I didn't have much choice in where we ate.   Luckily I actually lost some fat.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

mmmmm pizza


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2003)

Not just any pizza it was some gourmet type pizza that was right up the street from the office I was at,  they layered the cheese on thick too.  The first dinner was real mexican food, super greasy.  Then it was italian, penne pasta with ground itailian sausage, tiramisu and creme brulee with whiskey sauce, next night chicken breast stuffed with riccotta on garlic mashed potatoes and a desert sampler tray, next was Indian some kind of chicken with super spicy tomato sauce and basmati, next I had Hawaiian style food Chicken Katsu Curry with 2 large scoops of rice and 4 california rolls, next night I only had 1 choice Steak and broccoli opted for no carbs,  my last day I went to Wolfgang Pucks for lunch and ordered Grandma Puck's Linguini- slow cooked chicken bolognese with parmesan cream sauce, fresh herbs and parmesan cheese, a field greens salad and Oatmeal Apple Crisp - Granny Smith apples sauteed in butter and brown sugar, topped with oatmeal streusel, warm caramel sauce, and vanilla ice cream, dinner was fajitas with lots of guac. and sour cream, breakfast before my flight was Applebees chicken Breakfast burrito type things.  I have been very naughty.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

no no stop  i cant read anymore


----------



## Rissole (Nov 13, 2003)

Notice i havent been posting my diet in my journal lately.....
I was thinking about moving it in here....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm just being honest.  I think I'm having withdrawals, I gave into a mini Krackel bar today like it was nothing.  Help I'm a fiend!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 24, 2003)

Since we're all a bunch of cheaters, I'll make the first post in ten days:  

This past weekend:  Burger with fries.  5 beers.  1 vodka martini.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

PB...i am glad your a yankee and not cheating this weekend


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Hmmm... some of the things i had this weekend....
Pineapple donut, Mc Donalds, 1/4 lemon meringue pie, 1 1/2 pizza's, and 6 beers


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

1 1/2 pizza's  RISSY


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

That was a guess.....




































i was probably more like 2


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

well thats your Thanksgiving treat i geuss...right.


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Notice i havent been posting my diet in my journal lately.....
> I was thinking about moving it in here....


you do that too? 

okay, my confession is another pint of Ben and Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. That is my third pint this month!!  I finally dared myself to look at the nutritional breakdown and write it all down. I think that information will keep me from it. it's sooo good though: chocolate ice cream with fudgy fish-shaped chunks, marshmallow creme whipped through it and streaks of caramel. It's about a billion calories too. I am so finished with it! if I keep this up I will be way too embarrassed to post pictures in jan.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

So thats where you've been hikerchick...


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> So thats where you've been hikerchick...


guilty! seriously I'm done with the crap though, expect me to post tomorrow - and beat me if I don't!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 28, 2003)

OMG, I'm hungover already from all the cheating we've been doing today..  What didn't we have... pizza, chocolate, chinese food, chips.. Okay, no cheating for a while


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

You deserved it and probably needed it...it wont set you back just have fun and worry about it when you go back home.


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2003)

Im jealous Jenny


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2003)

Is everyone finished with x-mas buying?????

I'm almost there....wooohooo....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

i havent even started  i always leave it to the last week


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm almost done too   I just have one more thing to get for my daughter, and something for my inlaws, hubby just wants computer stuff so he can buy that himself. I bought him the Godfather trilogy boxed set, he should like that a lot.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

i want McDonalds


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i want McDonalds


 mcnuggets are all white meat now. although white meat of what, they don't say.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

LOL  You are funny, I have no idea what to get Darren it is between a Harley remote control motorcycle or a IPOD, does anyone know if you get a less expensive one can you upgrade them?  My parents are easier, and my brother well, what the hell do you get a 20 year old guy????


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

And ok here are my cheats for a total of 6 days, ok Thanksgiving day, .75c stuffing, 1 piece pumpkin pie w/1/2c Fat Free Sugar Free Ice Cream (90cals for 1/2c) oh and pumpkin pie made with splenda and egg whites only and a graham cracker crust.  Friday- 1 piece pita bread w/2tsp hummus, 1 diet coke and vanilla vodka (made me soooooooo buzzed  )  Saturday- 1piece pie with FF, SF Ice cream 1/2c- Sunday- ate like nothing, went to a Raiders game, and then had PF Chang's, Super good Chinese, it is gourmet so not that oily fatty crap, had like half a plate of meat and veggies and that was meal number 2 and that was all for the night.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> mcnuggets are all white meat now. although white meat of what, they don't say.



Curse you!  I love McNugs, I could eat them upside down, I could eat them with a frown.  I could eat them with a fox, I could eat an entire box.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

Any meat is good with me  I Love Donalds


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 8, 2003)

well, just a little up date, no i havent really cheated, just having internet probs. i'm still here in other words.thats all folks.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Good stuff Tank  I just got all your pics and stats ready for the update


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Good stuff Tank  I just got all your pics and stats ready for the update


jan 11 is the do date correct????


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

I had like 15 small pieces of chocolate..  I think I'll take a run before bed to help burn it off. And first thing tomorrow is a sping class.. I feel so guilty


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

I refuse to respond in here in fear I may shoot myself. hahahahaha


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 26, 2004)

Has anybody cheated lately, i have'nt


----------



## Rissole (Jan 26, 2004)

Shit i wish i hadn't opened this thread now 
Australia day long weekend......
Skiing all day yesterday with a BBQ start down at the lake and finished with pizza that night.....
I feel really bad  Punishishment this week is cardio after training as well as morning cardio.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Shit i wish i hadn't opened this thread now
> Australia day long weekend......
> Skiing all day yesterday with a BBQ start down at the lake and finished with pizza that night.....
> I feel really bad  Punishishment this week is cardio after training as well as morning cardio.


its not fun around my house right now, my stepdaughter is getting into baking with my wife, they made cinnabons and brownies last night, but, i can walk right by them, buts its killing me, really killing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

I had a bunch of Red Wine, and Rye and Gingers on Saturday


----------



## Rissole (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> its not fun around my house right now, my stepdaughter is getting into baking with my wife, they made cinnabons and brownies last night, but, i can walk right by them, buts its killing me, really killing me!!!!!!!!


I'd cave.....


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 30, 2004)

1/31/04. i have a meeting with a gym owner saturday night. they want to meet at APPLEBEE"S, the STEAK place, dam all the luck!!! so i'll confess now, i might enjoy something different beside's a turkey breast  burger and a side order of brown rice.


----------

